# Baby cockatiel slow crop problem.



## Yousaf Khan (Jul 31, 2021)

My baby cockatiel has problems related to crop. I fed him last night at 12 o clock. And its crop is still full even overnight and now it's 10 o clock in the morning. It's still full. This problem has been for 2 to 3 days. When I feed him, he vomits. I haven't fed him now. What should I do? Plus he had broken his lower beak into two.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

How did he break his beak?? This birdy also looks dehydrated get some Cocunut water and give it a few drops every hour. It Wil also help with slow crop I have used Cocunut water since day one, it's the best thing and someone on the group here recommended I use apple cyder vinigar 3 drops with his food the last meal of three day. So when you make the formula take the 3 drops apple cider vinigar mix it with the hot water you meant to use to mix his food and this also helps with slow crop, what age is this birdy??


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> How did he break his beak?? This birdy also looks dehydrated get some Cocunut water and give it a few drops every hour. It Wil also help with slow crop I have used Cocunut water since day one, it's the best thing and someone on the group here recommended I use apple cyder vinigar 3 drops with his food the last meal of three day. So when you make the formula take the 3 drops apple cider vinigar mix it with the hot water you meant to use to mix his food and this also helps with slow crop, what age is this birdy??


When you say put it in the water used to mix with food I don’t measure the water when I warm it. I warm a small amount of water then measure it out. The amount of water I use in my single cockatiels food is 1 TBSP food to 2TBSP plus 1/2 tsp water. So how much apple cider vinegar should I use? Plus mine is organic vinegar and says with the mother. Is that ok to use? Only last feeding of night?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

I used 1 drop of vinigar from a syringe, last feeding of the day but there was times I did it twice a day. But definitely get some coconut water too, it's the best it actually saved my birds life I tried the vinegar few times but some how find Cocunut water works amazing for slow crop. I use to mix the formula with half coconut water half water. Or even at times gave the coconut water separately in a syringe never cold you must always heat the coconut water up I use to give my birdy like 1 mil coconut water in the beginning on its own between feedings like 3 times a day. I only stopped using coconut water when he was about 7 weeks old that stuff is golden!! I Wil never raise a chick again without coconut water it's that good! My bird is now turning 12 weeks on Friday and never been sick


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> I used 1 drop of vinigar from a syringe, last feeding of the day but there was times I did it twice a day. But definitely get some coconut water too, it's the best it actually saved my birds life I tried the vinegar few times but some how find Cocunut water works amazing for slow crop. I use to mix the formula with half coconut water half water. Or even at times gave the coconut water separately in a syringe never cold you must always heat the coconut water up I use to give my birdy like 1 mil coconut water in the beginning on its own between feedings like 3 times a day. I only stopped using coconut water when he was about 7 weeks old that stuff is golden!! I Wil never raise a chick again without coconut water it's that good! My bird is now turning 12 weeks on Friday and never been sick


I got the coconut water.was a tally hard to find at Walmart. Ended up getting an organic bottle. Will keep in frig as I only need a tablespoon per feeding. How often do you put it in their food? Every feeding?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi I used it in every feeding half Cocunut half water make sure your temperature is correct suppose to be 40 deg Celsius because if it's less it can cause crop problems. My baby was 4 hours old when I saved him from the parents because they attacked him. I had to wait about 8 hours to give him his first dose so that he can first absorb the yolk. So after 8 hours I fed him the coconut water every hour like 1 cc (mils) it worked he lost blood during the attack, anyway then when it was time to feed the formula I discovered he does better with the coconut water and formula then just plain hot water and formula the crop was slower at the times I mixed it with just the water. I notice on the days I ran out of Cocunut water that the crop is slow. I heard about the apple cider vinigar I was nervous about this so only used it fee times. But it was okay but the Cocunut water actually had the same results as the vinigar. Also make sure baby is warm in brooder if you are using one, I had to make a homemade brooder and incubater, a cold baby bird is a dead baby bird, there crop slows down when they cold. How old is your baby now?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

And forgot to mention when he was almost 3 weeks old I started adding apple souce into his formula it also helped him allot with his crop, I could not find baby apple souce in the shop, so I just made my own, cooked a green apple or sometimes a red apple and then blend it very fine mix with half teaspoon cinnamon while it's cooking. The cinnamon is a warming spice so it helps to speed up the metabolism, so what I did was mix half Cocunut with half apple souce and formula. The baby loved it and I find it works just as well as apple cider vinigar. Helps them to poop better. Also you must keep a eye on the tummy area, if the intestine is black like dark color perhaps dark brown almost black, then you know your birdy is dehydrated. When it's a nice light color you know everything is working nice inside his digestive track.


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Hi I used it in every feeding half Cocunut half water make sure your temperature is correct suppose to be 40 deg Celsius because if it's less it can cause crop problems. My baby was 4 hours old when I saved him from the parents because they attacked him. I had to wait about 8 hours to give him his first dose so that he can first absorb the yolk. So after 8 hours I fed him the coconut water every hour like 1 cc (mils) it worked he lost blood during the attack, anyway then when it was time to feed the formula I discovered he does better with the coconut water and formula then just plain hot water and formula the crop was slower at the times I mixed it with just the water. I notice on the days I ran out of Cocunut water that the crop is slow. I heard about the apple cider vinigar I was nervous about this so only used it fee times. But it was okay but the Cocunut water actually had the same results as the vinigar. Also make sure baby is warm in brooder if you are using one, I had to make a homemade brooder and incubater, a cold baby bird is a dead baby bird, there crop slows down when they cold. How old is your baby now?


20 days. We have gone thru a whirl wind. Momma actually abandoned 5 more eggs to be totally cold. My little one was the first to come out. And was poking his little beak out when I rescued him. The others were very cold. This one was weak but I was able to get him warm and help him out. I to waited 8 hours at first but gave him pedyalite. He was screaming for food after that. Smaller than a mouse squeak. His crop was slow from the beginning and I feared every day I would lose him or do something wrong. Was fighting covid myself with a heart issue diabetic and asthma. Up every two hours and hard to sleep with worry. And this little one is really busy and a climber. His eyes opened exactly at 8 days! He squashed his body up against the glass of his 5 gallon brooder on top of his stuffed animal and up against the lizard heater element I have to keep him warm. { have since totally blocked that area from him}! He stands on top of stuffed animal and screams for me to talk to him. He is so long and lanky and has really big feet.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Omg what a beauty 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Not sure if you saw my messages above but Def try the apple souce with cinnamon too


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Since day one my baby slept with little blankets it's his favorite thing in the world


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Any experience with a 20 day old cockatiel with food in his nose hole. I tried a warm wet q-tipm but am afraid to rub it to much and make it sore. I had an issue with a syringe that squished out after being stuck. It threw food all over his head. Scared the dickens out of me. But one nose hole is not getting all the way clean. Still looks like a little in there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

This happened to my little one and I just wiped it of with a little wet cloth and then he sneezed it out.
I did not use the cotton buds, because I was nervous the food goes down deeper.

Do you let your birdy sleep in darkness or is the light always on around him, I notice birdies are more restless and sleeps very bad with lights on around them. Also why some birdies scream shout acry allot more. I use a nest box inside a brooder to provide the darkness so atleast it gets the warmth and humidity and darkness all in one. My bird actually never use to cry or scream he use to eat, sleep eat sleep repeat.


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> This happened to my little one and I just wiped it of with a little wet cloth and then he sneezed it out.
> I did not use the cotton buds, because I was nervous the food goes down deeper.
> 
> Do you let your birdy sleep in darkness or is the light always on around him, I notice birdies are more restless and sleeps very bad with lights on around them. Also why some birdies scream shout acry allot more. I use a nest box inside a brooder to provide the darkness so atleast it gets the warmth and humidity and darkness all in one. My bird actually never use to cry or scream he use to eat, sleep eat sleep repeat.


I turn the lights totally out I have other birds in the room. An African gray and 5 budgees. They quiet down totally at night so that helps him train that night is rest time.


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Hi I used it in every feeding half Cocunut half water make sure your temperature is correct suppose to be 40 deg Celsius because if it's less it can cause crop problems. My baby was 4 hours old when I saved him from the parents because they attacked him. I had to wait about 8 hours to give him his first dose so that he can first absorb the yolk. So after 8 hours I fed him the coconut water every hour like 1 cc (mils) it worked he lost blood during the attack, anyway then when it was time to feed the formula I discovered he does better with the coconut water and formula then just plain hot water and formula the crop was slower at the times I mixed it with just the water. I notice on the days I ran out of Cocunut water that the crop is slow. I heard about the apple cider vinigar I was nervous about this so only used it fee times. But it was okay but the Cocunut water actually had the same results as the vinigar. Also make sure baby is warm in brooder if you are using one, I had to make a homemade brooder and incubater, a cold baby bird is a dead baby bird, there crop slows down when they cold. How old is your baby now?


Mine is 24 days old today. After starting coconut water his crop is emptying great. 8 ml every 5 hours stopping around 11 at night. He is happy and growing quickly. Actually weighed him this morning. Weighed 49.05 g


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh so happy to hear he is soo adorable 😍😍😍 I have 3 eggs hatching early November I'm so excited and today my baby that I have rasoed said his first word peekaboo 😍❤


----------



## bettyaustin2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Oh so happy to hear he is soo adorable 😍😍😍 I have 3 eggs hatching early November I'm so excited and today my baby that I have rasoed said his first word peekaboo 😍❤


Oh that is sooo adorable!


----------

